# Gemini RTA



## sabrefm1 (6/4/16)

who has stock I see everyone is sold out


----------



## Vapers Corner (6/4/16)

HI 

In stock here: 

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/gemini-rta-by-vaporesso-687?category=90

Also with free delivery

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mari (12/10/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> who has stock I see everyone is sold out



We have stock http://www.vapedecadence.co.za/product/vaporesso-gemini-ccell-tank/


----------



## Maxxis (14/10/16)

Still have some left on sale for only R495

http://www.lungcandy.co.za/sale


----------

